
The Future Of Screen Typography Is In Your Hands - nvk
http://coding.smashingmagazine.com/2012/01/30/the-future-of-screen-typography-is-in-your-hands/
======
upthedale
Nice idea. However, is doing this client-side with javascript really the best
approach? Surely a server-side solution to fix the html before sent to the
client would be better.

I get that its very usable from the designer's point of view. They can just
drop a little script like this into their document and forget about it, but
after the umpteenth little script like this, won't performance become an
issue?

My other issue is that until we get decent rendering across the board,
anything with @font-face such as this is just infuriating to read. Whilst my
browser of choice (Opera) is one of the more niche ones that people might not
care about, a recent thread here on HN mentioned that Chrome on Windows also
suffers from the chipped away look with @font-face - meaning a lot more people
are exposed to this annoyance.

~~~
sp332
_However, is doing this client-side with javascript really the best approach?_

I think it's appropriate, since it's a rendering issue. In the future, the JS
can check whether the browser renders things properly, and just skip the whole
process.

------
VMG
Do we really need ligatures? As I understand, they originated in the days when
it was difficult to mechanically put an "f"-block and an "i"-block close
together. Do we have to emulate this in environments where we don't have these
constraints?

~~~
gerrit
Even with digital fonts, there are situations where certain character
combinations, such as “ffi” touch/overlap each other. Ligatures are a special-
case letterform for these situations that blends them more harmonically

------
inetsee
I was very impressed with this post until I went to the "opentypography.org"
site and tried to read the opening paragraph. The font was a nice size and
beautifully laid out. It was also a light grey color that (in my opinion)
seriously compromised its readability because of its lack of contrast. Having
beautiful typography is a worthy goal; I'm just waiting for every site to have
satisfactory readability.

(And, yes, I do know about the Readability bookmarklet. I'm just hoping that
some day I won't need it.)

------
chj
Wrong way for a right course.

It is sad that browsers are not taking typography seriously.

~~~
kibwen
This looks to be an encouraging step in the right direction:
[http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Graphics/opentype/opentype...](http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Graphics/opentype/opentype-
fontbureau/index.html)

